# Sewing project



## nana28 (Sep 16, 2007)

I just made a couple of aprons. One for an apron swap that I'm doing and one for my daughter, who just loved it. They are so easy & fun to make. 
I've never added a photo before so hope these pictures show up.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I wear an apron most days and those are definitely my style!


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

Oh so pretty! Very nice.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Very nice! I need to get a couple made myself. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Very pretty! Your fabric combos are perfect.


----------



## nana28 (Sep 16, 2007)

Thank you everyone for the nice compliments. I love aprons. Love to make them and love to wear them! And they make great gifts too. To me, women wearing aprons is becoming a lost "art". Sadly.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Very nice! May I ask what pattern that is?


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Very nice aprons. Are the buttons functional or purely a decorative touch?


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

What fun fabrics!!!!


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

I so need to make me some! I had made some cute ones and they have disappeared now...only one of the three left. Where they went I have no idea!


----------



## nana28 (Sep 16, 2007)

Dandish & PonderosaQ. It's a Simplicity pattern from Wal-Mart I had bought several years ago, but never got around to making it. Pattern # 5154 (Bin 12). A plain BBQ apron. I just "dressed" it up with choice of material, etc. The buttons are not functional, but could be. I just didn't want to attempt a button hole since these were gifts. lol Even tho I have a button holer. I just don't know how to use it.


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

Very cute!


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

i am in love with #2. s


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

SO cute!!! I just found some vintage apron patterns in my mom's stuff (she just passed away  ) and I think that they must have been my grandma's...I am going to try my hand at making some!!!


----------

